# [RISOLTO]acer travelmate 2702wlmi : si resetta/si blocca

## magowiz

non vedo nessun particolare messaggio d'errore. cosa può essere? premetto che l'ho già portato in assistenza dove mi hanno detto che non hanno riscontrato alcun difetto.Last edited by magowiz on Fri Nov 17, 2006 8:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Peach

quando? in fase di boot, post-boot, pre-boot

riproducibile? sempre/si/no

ultimo messaggio visibile

solo con gentoo?

----------

## magowiz

[quote="Peach"]quando? in fase di boot, post-boot, pre-boot[/qupte]

durante l'emerge 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> riproducibile? sempre/si/no

 

sempre

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ultimo messaggio visibile

 

nessuno in particolare, l'output della compilazione

 *Quote:*   

> solo con gentoo?

 

sì, con windows non mi è mai successo

----------

## Peach

 *magowiz wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   quando? in fase di boot, post-boot, pre-boot 
> 
> durante l'emerge 
> 
> 

 

durante l'emerge di un pacchetto immagino.

Puoi postare 

```
emerge --info
```

e magari anche due info sul sistema in questione?

(PS: mi viene da sospettare un problema di RAM, come discussio più e più volte in relazione a reboot e freeze di questo tipo, forse conviene usare il livecd e lanciare memtest e fargli fare almeno 8 cicli, appro': quanta ram, quanti banchi, che ram)

EDIT: dimenticavo: a scanso di equivoci, se X è avviato, stoppalo e prova a lanciare l'emerge di un pacchetto.

curiosità: dopo quanto si inchioda?

----------

## magowiz

emerge --info :

```

Portage 2.1.1 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.5

Last Sync: Wed, 15 Nov 2006 17:00:01 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [enabled]

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.30

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.3

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -mfpmath=sse -msse2 -mmmx"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -mfpmath=sse -msse2 -mmmx"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distcc distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/"LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="it_IT.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j7"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acpi aim alsa apache2 apm arts audiofile avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bonobo boo cairo caps cdparanoia cdr cli crypt cups curl dba dbus divx4linux dlloader dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds elibc_glibc emboss encode esd evo examples exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac foomaticdb fortran ftp gcj gdbm gif gnome gnustep gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 guile hal icq imagemagick imap imlib input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_synaptics ipv6 isdnlog jabber jack java javascript jpeg junit kde kernel_linux libg++ libwww linguas_it mad matroska mikmod mime mmx mmx2 mono motif mp3 mpeg msn mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly objc ogg oggvorbis openal opengl oscar oss pam pcmcia pcre pdflib perl php png pnp portaudio posix pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba scanner sdl session shorten slang sockets speex spell spl sqlite sse sse2 ssl svga tcltk tcpd tetex threads tidy tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb userland_GNU userlocales utf v4l vcd video_cards_fbdev video_cards_radeon videos vorbis wifi win32codecs wxgtk1 wxwindows x86 xine xml xml2 xmms xorg xpm xv xvid yahoo zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

ho 512 mb di ram, 1 banco solo. non ti so dire di che tipo.

faccio il test e ti so dire.

----------

## Peach

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> emerge --info :
> 
> ```
> 
> MAKEOPTS="-j7"
> ...

 

 :Question:  quanti core ti vengono visti?

posta 

```
# cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep ^processor | wc -l
```

di solito è core+1

sei riuscito a compilare qualcosa all'inizio??? oppure da quando l'hai aggiornato che non ti va?

dopo quanto si inchioda?

compili per caso in RAM?

----------

## magowiz

```
# cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep ^processor | wc -l

1

```

sono sempre riuscito a compilare, è da qualche tempo che da questo problema

non ti so dire dopo quanto si inchioda, direi circa un quarto d'ora, non compilo in ram.

Ah una cosa, mi si blocca mentre compilo gcc-4.1, non credo c'entri qualcosa ma non si sa mai.

----------

## magowiz

il primo passo con memtest non ha riportato errori.... e se non fosse la ram cosa potrebbe essere?

----------

## Peach

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> il primo passo con memtest non ha riportato errori.... e se non fosse la ram cosa potrebbe essere?

 

ma solo quando compili gcc si blocca ????

finisci memtest, riporta MAKEOPTS a -j2, rilancia gcc e poi ne riparliamo  :Smile: 

----------

## xveilsidex

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> il primo passo con memtest non ha riportato errori.... e se non fosse la ram cosa potrebbe essere?

 

Quando sul computer desktop avevo uno dei due banchi di ddr rotte e provai a fare il test con memtest non mi segnalava problemi.. ma nella pratica una delle due ram era rotta! infatti la riportai indietro ( per fortuna che era ancora in garanzia ) mi diedero una ram nuova e il pc magicamente si riprese.. cmq quando non funzionava la ram non riuscivo nemmeno a formattare il pc .. oppure riuscivo a formattare ma non riuscivo a installare il s.o. xkè i dati che veniva scritti sulla ram erano pieni di errori e 'installazione mi falliva sempre.

----------

## Peach

 *xveilsidex wrote:*   

>  *magowiz wrote:*   il primo passo con memtest non ha riportato errori.... e se non fosse la ram cosa potrebbe essere? 
> 
> Quando sul computer desktop avevo uno dei due banchi di ddr rotte e provai a fare il test con memtest non mi segnalava problemi.. ma nella pratica una delle due ram era rotta! infatti la riportai indietro ( per fortuna che era ancora in garanzia ) mi diedero una ram nuova e il pc magicamente si riprese.. cmq quando non funzionava la ram non riuscivo nemmeno a formattare il pc .. oppure riuscivo a formattare ma non riuscivo a installare il s.o. xkè i dati che veniva scritti sulla ram erano pieni di errori e 'installazione mi falliva sempre.

 

si diciamo che memtest non è sempre veritiero.

lasciandolo lì un 4 ore direi che elimini i problemi più evidenti alla ram, resta però che ogni tanto scazza e non li rilevi. Altro metodo non c'è se non provare con un altro banco di ram. 

Aspettiamo i risultati e vediamo.

----------

## magowiz

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma solo quando compili gcc si blocca ????
> 
> 

 

come non detto mi si blocca anche con altri pacchetti

----------

## magowiz

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> finisci memtest, riporta MAKEOPTS a -j2, 

 

avevo impostato -j a 7 per via di distcc

----------

## Peach

 *magowiz wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   
> 
> finisci memtest, riporta MAKEOPTS a -j2,  
> 
> avevo impostato -j a 7 per via di distcc

 

si ma lo usi? anche se l'unico effetto dovrebbe essere un imbottigliamento della macchina.

----------

## magowiz

certo che lo uso.

----------

## Peach

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> certo che lo uso.

 

se memtest non ti ha dato errori, meglio togliere il dubbio e trovare una ram da farsi prestare e sostituirla. Se non puoi non ho nessun'altro motivo di pensare che sia un'altro problema. A meno che qualcun'altro non abbia da obiettare o che non mi venga in mente altro... ora come ora...

----------

## GiRa

È sospetto che si blocchi durante emerge che non fa accessi particolari al kernel.

I blocchi micidiali che ho sperimentato con Linux son stati quasi sempre derivanti da hardware difettoso.

Dico "quasi" perchè mi è capitato un server con scheda SuperMicro che si piantava ogni volta che visualizzavo un png con un link usando schede agp, da allora vado di pci.

----------

## xveilsidex

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *magowiz wrote:*   certo che lo uso. 
> 
> se memtest non ti ha dato errori, meglio togliere il dubbio e trovare una ram da farsi prestare e sostituirla. Se non puoi non ho nessun'altro motivo di pensare che sia un'altro problema. A meno che qualcun'altro non abbia da obiettare o che non mi venga in mente altro... ora come ora...

 

non penso che lui abbia questa possibilita' in quanto se fosse stato un computer desktop sarebbe stato piu facile ma dal titolo del post """  	acer travelmate 2702wlmi "" penso sia un portatile... e pravare un altra ram è alquanto difficile.. con undesktop (diciamo) è piu facile.. basta ke rompi ad un tuo amico afarti prestare un banco di ram 5 min e basta ( ovviamente il tuo amico deve avere un banco di ram in piu.... )

----------

## magowiz

dopo 20 cicli nessun errore con memtest, ora provo a mettere -j2 e vi faccio sapere.

----------

## magowiz

niente da fare, si blocca lo stesso.

----------

## Peach

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> niente da fare, si blocca lo stesso.

 

come altri hanno fatto notare, la cosa migliore per togliere altri dubbi è trovare qualcuno che ti presti una ram da sostituire.

Nel frattempo sarebbe interessante verificare una cosa: 

controlla di avere attivato alcune opzioni nella sezione kernel: CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ innanzitutto: solo con questa opzione se il kernel risponde dovresti aver modo di killare processi, debuggare un minimo e avere una console di emergenza.

In più attiva per sicurezza CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL con CONFIG_DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP, CONFIG_DEBUG_PREEMPT, CONFIG_DEBUG_MUTEXES, CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER e CONFIG_FORCED_INLINING (anche se per queste ultime due non so se possano davvero servire)

Chiaramente se il kernel non compila è inutile, se compila... beh questo è strano!  :Smile: 

Se dovessi avere già attive le SYSRQ datti prima una letta a /usr/src/linux/Documentation/sysrq.txt

----------

## diego_82

E se fosse semplicemente un problema di surriscaldamento? Magari il dissipatore è pieno di polvere/altro, e durante una compilazione, il processore di surriscalda, e non avendo una buona areazione, si freeza.

Hai la possibilità di aprirlo?

----------

## Peach

 *diego_82 wrote:*   

> Hai la possibilità di aprirlo?

 

o magari monitorare la temperatura

anche se il surriscaldamento di solito non fa freezare, reboota di forza.

----------

## magowiz

 *diego_82 wrote:*   

> E se fosse semplicemente un problema di surriscaldamento? Magari il dissipatore è pieno di polvere/altro, e durante una compilazione, il processore di surriscalda, e non avendo una buona areazione, si freeza.
> 
> Hai la possibilità di aprirlo?

 

il dissipatore è già stato pulito di recente.

----------

## magowiz

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_DEBUG_PREEMPT

 

questa non sono riuscito ad abilitarla, proprio non la vedo

----------

## Peach

 *magowiz wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   CONFIG_DEBUG_PREEMPT 
> 
> questa non sono riuscito ad abilitarla, proprio non la vedo

 

riporteresti cosa ti da in output

```
# grep PREEMPT /usr/src/linux/.config
```

 :Question: 

----------

## magowiz

```
# grep PREEMPT /usr/src/linux/.config

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

```

EDIT: non la trovavo perchè effettivamente non c'è nel menuconfig, basta mettere il processor type su low-latency e abilitare il kernel debug per attivarlo.Last edited by magowiz on Thu Nov 16, 2006 12:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Peach

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # grep PREEMPT /usr/src/linux/.config
> 
> ...

 

ah.. quindi la nuova preemption volontaria sembra non attivare il preemption debug.

stia bene così

riesci a compilare il kernel con le modifiche fatte?

----------

## magowiz

sono riuscito a compilare e a installare il kernel con le opzioni da te suggerite, ora che devo fare?

----------

## GiRa

Vista la confusione mi permetterei di consigliare un giro con genkernel.

Se con quello va tutto allora te ne prepari uno tuo.

----------

## Peach

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> sono riuscito a compilare e a installare il kernel con le opzioni da te suggerite, ora che devo fare?

 

Resta il discorso di recuperare un banco di ram da sostituire.

In ogni caso puoi sempre tentare di "dialogare" col kernel quando si pianta in fase di compilazione. Se non hai conoscenze adeguate di debug forse è meglio puntare sul cambio ram e basta.

ciao.

----------

## magowiz

ho scoperto che il difetto in questione dipende dalla connessione a internet, ho infatti fatto prima emerge -f world , staccato la connessione e lanciato l'emerge e ora è un po' che va' senza essersi bloccato. Può essere qualcuno in rete che si diverte ad attaccare il mio sistema? Come posso proteggermi eventualmente? Premetto che ho attivo e funzionante firestarter.

----------

## Peach

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> ho scoperto che il difetto in questione dipende dalla connessione a internet, ho infatti fatto prima emerge -f world , staccato la connessione e lanciato l'emerge e ora è un po' che va' senza essersi bloccato. Può essere qualcuno in rete che si diverte ad attaccare il mio sistema? Come posso proteggermi eventualmente? Premetto che ho attivo e funzionante firestarter.

 

sono allucinato.   :Shocked: 

posso?

vabé

possibile sia un problema anche del driver di rete... ma non riesco a collegare emerge con un freeze da qualsiasi ragione.

scusa

aspe'

nelle

FEATURES

togli distcc (anche con -j2 lui cerca sempre di usarlo) e aggiungi usersandbox e userfetch (nn si sa mai)

se effettivamente è così, sarebbe da aprire un bugreport grande come una casa.

che versione di distcc hai?

----------

## magowiz

di distcc ho la versione 2.18.3-r10

non vorrei che ci fosse qualche falla nel mio sistema sfruttata da qualche b******o che si diverte a farmi questi scherzetti

----------

## Peach

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> di distcc ho la versione 2.18.3-r10
> 
> non vorrei che ci fosse qualche falla nel mio sistema sfruttata da qualche b******o che si diverte a farmi questi scherzetti

 

come ti dicevo: modifica le features di portage in make.conf e riprova a lanciare emerge con la rete attiva.

----------

## xveilsidex

bhààà non è che c'e' qualche incompatibilita' hardware che ti fa  bloccare tutto? sono molto rognosi i problemi di compatibilita' perchè è difficile rilevarli.Last edited by xveilsidex on Fri Nov 17, 2006 3:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Peach

 *xveilsidex wrote:*   

> bhààà non è che c'e' qualche incompatibilita' hardware che ti fa fare bloccare tutto? sono molto rognosi i problemi di compatibilita' perchè è difficile rilevarli.

 

si infatti.. avevo problemi con i driver skge... però mai da far piantare la macchina e il tutto mi sa di distcc... magari distcc+driver di rete  :Question: 

vediamo

----------

## magowiz

sto provando con le opzioni suggerite da Peach abilitate e anche con distcc abilitato, per ora nessun blocco.

----------

## xveilsidex

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> sto provando con le opzioni suggerite da Peach abilitate e anche con distcc abilitato, per ora nessun blocco.

 

bhà se hai ancora problemi io farei come suggerisce lo zio peach, fare un bel bugreport!

----------

## magowiz

nessun blocco, metto il tag risolto.

Grazie a tutti!  :Wink: 

----------

